# Guitar and string trio composition



## micheliszt (Jan 8, 2013)

Aria for guitar 3 voices
and arrangement for String trio: 2 violins 1 cello.

Score (Guitar-Original)








Score (String trio arrangement) 




















Audio available (Guitar - Original)

__
https://soundcloud.com/micheliszt-camacho%2Faria-para-guitarra

Audio available (String trio - Arrangement) 

__
https://soundcloud.com/micheliszt-camacho%2Faria-para-guitarra-arreglo

Comments, opinions, suggestions are welcome.


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Jan 7, 2010)

I like it. It has a nice Medieval and Baroque flavor.

ps. I love the trio. My only drawback is that it is too short. Music like this needs to fully satisfy the listener, 3 minutes simply whets the appetite for more.


----------

